# River birch



## Caoimhin (Jul 5, 2016)

Found some of this river birch or swamp birch today guy cut it down in may but looks like there are some nasty checks in it but i did cut a little and seems salvageable at least some of it does 
Any tips or recommended techniques on what to do like cut all the checked pieces down into bowl blanks 
Should i seal the whole thing or what? 
I cut one log in half right down the pith so i can turn one bowl but how or what to do with other peice ? Thanks!


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for the move :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd cut out the pith and remove any existing checking then seal it well with something like anchorseal. That stuff spalts really well, so I would be tempted to tuck a piece or three in a plastic bag somewhere warm... I leave the end of the bag open to allow for a little bit of air movement, and I've had decent results doing it that way.

If you're gonna turn the other half of the piece you split, you can often get away with wrapping it up in a plastic bag for a few days without sealing it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 5, 2016)

I was turning a small bowl out of it just roughing it out and noticed crack faster then with other woods 
I had cut all the checking away and these seemed to be new 
Also noticed that it turns really rough now i may be saying that wrong but my gouges are sharpend but it looks like it rips the wood away 
I saw this was others experiences from some youtube videos ive watched 
As for the sealing i dont have anchorseal but i do have wax so the pieces ive cut so far ive waxed the ends and put those up for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 5, 2016)

Strange that it was rough going with the tools... I've only gotten river birch a couple of times(not that common around here), but it's been pretty nice to turn even when heavily spalted. 

Pics of the torn grain might be helpful...


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jul 6, 2016)

My experience with River Birch is that it dries easily without excessive cracking or warping if in board form. In larger pieces it spalts quickly and will crack badly if left in whole log sections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 6, 2016)

So i need to cut that stuff up into whatever blanks i can get out of them asap

Here is a photo of the rough turning


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 6, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


>


I dont get it


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 6, 2016)

That is the worst looking tearout I have ever seen. I would rather cut a finger off than try to sand that smooth.


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 6, 2016)

I havent had that happen to me before maybe it is the section of the wood im using


----------



## Caoimhin (Jul 6, 2016)

Had a nice crotch to cut has a small bark inclusion in there 
But ive cut all the pieces waxed them and have them put up i am not giving up on that bowl so i finished a rough hollowing and stuck it in a lowes leaf back with all the chainsaw shavings and all the shavings off the lathe


----------

